# Maj. James Bowman. Lt. Neal Turkington. Cpl. Arjun Purja Pun. 1 Gurkha Rifles.



## Tez3

Betrayed by those they had come to help.

Ayo Gurkhali!


http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...dCorporalArjunPurjaPunKilledInAfghanistan.htm


----------



## terryl965

.


----------



## Sukerkin

All deaths are saddening but these hurt more by the nature of how they fell.

May they be at peace if that is what their spirits seek or may they see justice done if vengeance calls to them.


----------



## d1jinx

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

There is no punishment on this mortal Earth harsh enough for those who would strike down their own brothers in arms. In this case you might only call the ones responsible "allies" but the sentiment still stands.

:asian:


----------

